
Whole Foods Becomes Amazon Hell Foods - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2018/02/whole-foods-becomes-amazon-hell-foods-employees-managers-quit-cry-job-people-want-run-healthcare.html
======
sharemywin
That's part of being part of a winning team so you can make your boss richer.
- sarcasm? not sure what that's called exactly.

